# 1998 chevy 1500 350 vortec horsepower rating



## reining (Jun 17, 2003)

Does anyone know what the factory rating of horsepower is for a 1998 1500 chevy truck with a 350 vortec.... and is it at the rear wheel????


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

The factory horsepower rating for the Vortec engines was 265 ( I think). As for the power at the wheels, its about 70% of that. Approx~ 185hp.


----------



## reining (Jun 17, 2003)

*thankyou*

appreciate that..... i looked everywhere online to find that.... i couldn't believe there wasn't a website... if anyone knows of one please let me know.... thanx again.... peace


----------

